

Using the bernoulli effect to walk on walls - ChuckMcM
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/robot-uses-supersonic-jets-of-air-to-stick-to-almost-anything

======
seats
I wonder how challenging it would be to build a device capable of achieving
non-contact suction without the tether.

Definitely super cool

------
jgamman
cool - i collaborate with those guys and didn't know ;-)

